# A few ghost shrimp questions



## filligen (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello! I haven't kept any fish in several years, but I've recently decided to get a male Betta. I plan on picking up my new addition this weekend. He's already got a spiffy 3.5 gallon tank with a filter and heater, fully cycled and waiting for him. I'm pretty sure it'll be plenty roomy for him (input appreciated!), however, I am trying to save up to upgrade to a 5 or 10 gallon.

I've also been thinking about getting him a tankmate or two, and ghost shimp in particular have caught my eye. They seem like pretty amusing little guys, they're great tank cleaners and hardly affect the bioload, and 40 cents each is hard to beat. But I've been looking around and it's pretty difficult to find any solid information about ghost shrimp care. So I'd really appreciate it if anyone would be willing to answer a few of my questions.

1) From what I've seen, Betta and ghost shrimp compatibility is hit or miss. How can I maximize my chances of my Betta getting along with my shrimp?
2) How many should I get? Do they like to live together? I've seen people saying everything from 1 per gallon to 100 per gallon. I think 3 or 4 would be a decent number, or should I start off with just 1 to see if my Betta is aggressive towards it?
3) Should I put them in the day I get my Betta? Or wait until the fish has gotten settled and then add them?
4) There is close to none information out there about ghost shrimp health. Do they get sick and are they treatable? How do I identify a healthy shrimp at the store?

And any other ghost shrimp (or Betta, for that matter) advice would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kvnsu (Dec 22, 2014)

filligen said:


> Hello! I haven't kept any fish in several years, but I've recently decided to get a male Betta. I plan on picking up my new addition this weekend. He's already got a spiffy 3.5 gallon tank with a filter and heater, fully cycled and waiting for him. I'm pretty sure it'll be plenty roomy for him (input appreciated!), however, I am trying to save up to upgrade to a 5 or 10 gallon.
> 
> I've also been thinking about getting him a tankmate or two, and ghost shimp in particular have caught my eye. They seem like pretty amusing little guys, they're great tank cleaners and hardly affect the bioload, and 40 cents each is hard to beat. But I've been looking around and it's pretty difficult to find any solid information about ghost shrimp care. So I'd really appreciate it if anyone would be willing to answer a few of my questions.
> 
> ...


1) You can maximize your shrimps chance of living by having lots of plants and a hide so your shrimp can hide in. Driftwood and sinking bottom feeder pellets is what my shrimp seems to like.

2)For a 3 gallon 2-3 should be good to test it out, most people suggest to wait till your cycle is done since shrimp are very 'fragile' as long as you keep up your water changes you should be fine.  Ghost shrimps have a very small bioload so you can have a lot.. but i'd wait till your tank is settled and cycled before you add more. I have 2 ghost shrimp the day I got my betta and it's been over a week and they're fine.

3) What I did was put my Betta in the tank first but removed the Betta in a cup temporarily while I let the shrimp 'settle in'. It's a hit or miss depending on your betta's temperament like you said.

4) I don't think you can really identify if they are 'healthy' or not? Just choose the bigger ones? I think if a ghost shrimp would get sick they would probably die.

*Feel free to use the 'search bar' under the Betta Fish compatibility to learn more about ghost shrimp and other inhabitants.*


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

I agree with Kvnsu. It's hit or miss. I have four ghost shrimp and 5 blue ones coming any day. My ghosties are adorable and will basically clean the tank of any extra food. But I am careful as to how much they get cause I don't want anyone bloating and dying on me. They do hide and having plants allows them to happily hide where ever thy desire.


----------



## filligen (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you both!  I've decided to wait a few weeks after getting my Betta to add 3 ghost shrimp.
Two more questions- I've heard of people accidentally sucking up their poor ghost shrimp as they vacuum the gravel because they're so hard to see. Is this is problem for you, and how could I prevent it? And do you put a cuttlebone or another source of calcium in the tank to help with their molting?


----------



## Kvnsu (Dec 22, 2014)

filligen said:


> Thank you both!  I've decided to wait a few weeks after getting my Betta to add 3 ghost shrimp.
> Two more questions- I've heard of people accidentally sucking up their poor ghost shrimp as they vacuum the gravel because they're so hard to see. Is this is problem for you, and how could I prevent it? And do you put a cuttlebone or another source of calcium in the tank to help with their molting?


They're scavengers by heart. I let mine scavenge and occasionally feed them sinking pellets. Ghost shrimp aren't invisible lol.. Depending on your substrate they might be harder to see.. In my white gravel tank i still could see them but obviously a darker color substrate and they will stand out more.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

*1) From what I've seen, Betta and ghost shrimp compatibility is hit or miss. How can I maximize my chances of my Betta getting along with my shrimp?*
Get large/adult ghost shrimp, have a densely planted tank or a lot of decor for them to hide in around (plants are much better though). Introsuce shrimp first if possible, if not add them while tank (and possibly room) lights are off. make sure betta is fed before the possible food source enters the tank, but don't feed immediate before putting in ghost shrimp, betta will still be in food mode. Drip acclimate shrimp if possible, or cup acclimate, don't just float and dump.

*2) How many should I get? Do they like to live together? I've seen people saying everything from 1 per gallon to 100 per gallon. I think 3 or 4 would be a decent number, or should I start off with just 1 to see if my Betta is aggressive towards it?*
They live fine together but also can be alone. No you cannot ave 100 GHOSTshrimp per a gallon, however dwarf shrimp like the neo family-cherry shrimp being the most common of that family- can be kept in colonies of 100 per a gallon (in a very well established and densely planted tank). I don't know that max ratio of ghost shrimp you can fit per a gallon but its not 100 per. Ghost shrimp are fiarly cheap (usually $0.20-0.50 each) so its up to you if you want to add all at once or not.

*3) Should I put them in the day I get my Betta? Or wait until the fish has gotten settled and then add them?*
If possible add them before the fish.

*4) There is close to none information out there about ghost shrimp health. Do they get sick and are they treatable? How do I identify a healthy shrimp at the store?*
Ghost shrimp are typically feeder shrimp are are bred in mass for feeding more than for pets. Its fairly hard to examine them thoroughly at the store bu some shrimp issues (seen in the small species) include:
[worm parasite] 
[A green fungus (looks like a tiny moss) under tail] do not confuse with a [berried female (has eggs)]
if they are erratically swimming backwards then freezing and sinking a little then repeating again (and not to get away from net or other inhabitant in tank) shrimp do this after a bad water change (forgot dechlorinator or too drastic a change in water chemistry for them).
Look around the hold tank(s) if you see a lot of dead shrimp (not moving and usually opaque-white don't buy any, they may be sick ad more will die. don't confuse a [dead shrimp] with a [molt]-will be more translucent



[edit] found a page on ghost shrimp, may help [take a look]


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

I'd like to add in to check your ghost shrimp for worms. One of the ghost shrimp I got had a worm in it and had a yellow hue. I wouldn't recommend adding it to your tank if it has a worm.


----------



## filligen (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

